# Drain Flies



## cleigm84 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have in my terrarium what can only be drain flies. I have seen these before in and around restrooms etc. and a pest control person has pointed these out to me in the past as drain flies. Regarding the ones in my terrarium, what causes them, how do I get rid of them/do I have to get rid of them, are they harmful to anything etc.? Thanks in advance.

Gabe


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I *think* they are the same or similar to fungus gnats and these are pretty common (especially in new vivs). You don't need to get rid of them if you don't want to. Depending on the frogs you have, they may chase them around and eat them... which is pretty entertaining to watch.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

The biggest concern would be where they came from. They won't do any harm to the frogs, who will probably snack on them, but there is some risk of introducing pathogens since they likely came from without. It is a small risk. I think its likely the flies will die/get eaten and you won't see them for much longer.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

do they look like flies or are they if you look at them more of a round wing and look sort of fuzzy. they would come from stagnant type water. I wouldn't want my frogs eating because of where they came/bred from.


----------



## cleigm84 (Jun 4, 2013)

They have round wings. And are most certainly drain flies. There is no stagnant water in my viv. I have a waterfall and it is constantly cycling the water 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Since you claim there is no stagnant water in your tank, I am not sure how to help you, but this may give you some ideas:



> The nematoceran family Psychodidae (moth flies or drain flies) are small true flies (Diptera) with short, hairy bodies and wings giving them a "furry" moth-like appearance. The adults have long antennae and the wings are leaf-shaped, either slender or broad, with the most elementary wing venation of any Diptera, having little more than a series of parallel veins without crossveins. Adult Psychodidae are typically nocturnal and associated with damp habitats. The larvae of the subfamilies Psychodinae, Sycoracinae and Horaiellinae live in aquatic to semi-terrestrial habitats, including bathroom sinks; some species are commonly nuisance pests in bathrooms. These pests are commonly removed through use of boiling water, bleach, or drain cleaner. Prevention is best accomplished by removing food sources such as hair clogs in drains.


Source: Psychodidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also:



> Drain flies, or moth flies, are small, darkwinged, non-biting gnats. Their wings are covered with scales so they disappear in a cloud of fine dust when swatted or mashed. These nuisance gnats can be found resting on walls or ceilings, and make short hopping flights if disturbed.
> 
> Drain flies often are a temporary problem. They develop in standing water so most commonly they are seen after returning home from a vacation or period of extended travel. Usually, they disappear soon after normal household activity resumes and water starts to move again through toilets and drain traps. The few adults resulting from these small infestations can be killed easily with a swatter or flying insect spray. However, finding many flies over several weeks usually means a relatively permanent breeding site that must be found and eliminated. Ending a chronic infestation can be challenging.
> 
> ...


Source: Drain Flies or Moth Flies | University of Kentucky Entomology


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Drain flies usually signal a plumbing problem but not always. Check and treat all your drains in your house. I've been doing pest control for years and this is usually the case when they are in somebodies. Do you have any potted plants not in your terrariums? Phorid flies (fungis gnats) and drain flies will breed in saturated soil especially when the root systems start to rot. Hope this helps. Drain flies are rather annoying especially when you smush 1 it becomes dust


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I had a lot of psychodids in a viv once, but they just burned themselves out and disappeared after a couple of months. 

They look really cool under magnification.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I have them in a tank of mine and I don't really know how to get rid of them either. Larva gets everywhere but its mostly floating in the water or in the soil. The only thing that has helped control their population a little is to take a turkey baster and suck them up out of the water. The larva will prey on eggs so be careful.


----------



## Noah77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Usually drain flies come into your house through the plumbing, so if you don't want them introducing anything to your terrarium you should pour some of this stuff down all of your drains, when i had them it worked wonders for getting rid of the pesky things.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

This to me sounds like the perfect excuse to start up a new carnivorous plant hobby . I hear Butterwort is great for The little "buggers". A shotglass of apple cider vinegar works like a charm too. Just place it near the door to the viv.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Noah77 said:


> Usually drain flies come into your house through the plumbing, so if you don't want them introducing anything to your terrarium you should pour some of this stuff down all of your drains, when i had them it worked wonders for getting rid of the pesky things.


Rise, Rise O' thread from the past..... 

Given that it's been several months.. the issue has probably been resolved.. 

Some comments.

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I still battle with these guys  i have come to the conclusion that they came to my collection when I got someone elses vivarium. Thats what the black worms were that I thought were nemerteans. They have now came from the viv i originally had problems from and have moved on to my newest viv. I have never seen one of these flies in my life until I had them in mu vivarium and now I have just learned to deal with them. My frogs wont eat them and they continue to go crazy inside the two vivs.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Ed said:


> Rise, Rise O' thread from the past.....
> 
> 
> Ed


It cracks me up when people do this. I always wonder how the process starts... Reading through page after page of old threads? Search function makes posts seem timeless? So mysterious!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Broseph said:


> It cracks me up when people do this. I always wonder how the process starts... Reading through page after page of old threads? Search function makes posts seem timeless? So mysterious!


I don't mind that much... I think people just get excited to add to a thread. I was just feeling in a wise guy mood. 

Ed


----------

